# HSUS Shelter Spending in Your State



## itchn2fish

_Apr 30, 2015 04:49 pm

_ HSUS recently hired a new chief development officer and not surprisingly chose one with the same moral compass as the rest of their executive team. Their choice, Betsy Liley, previously worked as the senior director of institutional giving at National Public Radio (NPR). While working for NPR, Liley received national press coverage after she told []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_May 05, 2015 02:13 pm

_ The Humane Society of the United States talks a big game about the importance of caring for animals, but when comparing HSUSs track record with real humane societies, it is abundantly clear that providing direct care to animals isnt something the organization does efficiently. The numbers provided in the most recent HSUS report show that this []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_May 06, 2015 11:26 am

_ Weve got new ads up in our nations capitalon Capitol Hill, to be exact. Weve taken over the Metro stop right next to offices for the House of Representatives. The misnamed Humane Society of the United States is trying to make inroads with federal lawmakers, so well be using this opportunity to remind staffers that []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_May 13, 2015 10:59 am

_ In a recent interview, HSUS CEO Wayne Pacelle was asked how were you motivated to enter the field of animal welfare? As one might expect, Pacelle replied compassion for animals. But Pacelle left out another huge motivating factorhis salary and benefits are really sweet. Since 1994, Wayne Pacelle has raked in nearly $4 million as an animal-rights []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_May 21, 2015 05:22 pm

_ HSUS is madder than a wet hen at the North Carolina legislature. What has HSUS so worked up? North Carolinas statehouse recently passed a bill that could crack down on HSUS investigations. The Property Protection Act was passed to protect businesses from those who obtain a job to attack their employer. The bills purpose is to make []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_May 28, 2015 12:12 pm

_ One of the problems with animal welfare policyand public policy in generalis that demagogues on one side or another of a political issue make sleazy and unsupported attacks on the other. One of the scummier instances of this weve seen was during the 2012 election, when the lobbying arm of the misnamed Humane Society of the []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_Jun 03, 2015 11:46 am

_ As reported by the Arkansas Democrat-Gazette, the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission (AGFC) recently came under fire for its association with web survey company SurveyMonkey, a known corporate donor to the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS). And sportsmen are rightly taking a stand. AGFC, in an attempt to give voice to its constituents, []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_Jun 11, 2015 10:00 am

_ The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) rips off and dupes Americans, raking in donations with pictures of cats and dogs while using the money to fund radical, PETA-like campaigns to attack farmers, ranchers, hunters, and others. HSUS has now snookered another well-meaning American: Bob Dole, a former US Senator and Republican presidential candidate. []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_Jun 16, 2015 10:18 am

_How can they get away with it? is a question we often hear in reference to the so-called Humane Society of the United States, which raises money with pictures of dogs and cats and yet doesnt run a single pet shelter and only gives 1% of its money to pet shelters across America. Since we []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_Jun 22, 2015 09:36 am

_ We frequently point out that the misnamed Humane Society of the United States gives a minuscule percentage of the money it raises to local pet shelters. But this begs the question: If HSUS isnt spending money on shelters, where are its donors dollars going? Below is a breakdown of HSUSs expenditures from its most recent financial statement. Employee compensation []

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

_Jun 23, 2015 11:35 am

_ Last night, news broke that HSUS employee Atiya Pope has been charged with embezzling over $30,000 from the animal-rights group. Obviously this should be concerning for those who have supported the animal rights organization with their donations. Ironically, the charges that Pope ran up on the company credit card allegedly include a fancy vacation to Aruba. Perhaps this didn&#8217;t immediately [&#8230;] ...Our polling shows that 87% of HSUS donors are unaware that HSUS gives just 1% of its budget to local shelters......

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

*HSUS Vows to Expose Internet Hunting…Even Though It Doesn’t Exist*
_Jun 30, 2015 10:25 am_

We recently obtained a fundraising letter from the Humane Society of the United States that really piqued our interest—and not just to mock the low-grade socks that were included. In the letter, the Humane Society of the United States claimed that donations help the organization “investigate and expose brutal industries” including “internet hunting.” Huh? Come […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

*Will the HSUS CEO’s New Book Sell Better than Beadwork Guides?*
_Jul 02, 2015 09:55 am_

HSUS CEO Wayne Pacelle, known bully and honesty-deficient scoundrel, unfortunately has yet another book in the works. The title of Pacelle’s newest rag, The Humane Economy, refers to his notion of an economic system that abides by his arbitrary standards for animal liberation. If an alternative exists to an animal-based product, it must always be […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

Us | Contact Us | Help Us
*Indiana Lawmakers Call for Investigation of HSUS*
_Jul 07, 2015 12:55 pm_

There’s new progress in the fight to hold the deceptively named Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) accountable for its lack of support for the nation’s needy pets. Last week, six state senators in Indiana wrote state Attorney General Greg Zoeller asking him to investigate HSUS’s fundraising–which is full of dogs and cats while […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

*HSUS Ally David Vitter Drops Support*
_Jul 14, 2015 03:48 pm_

The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) doesn’t run any pet shelters but does have a radical, PETA-like agenda. And despite its best efforts to pretend to be moderate, the truth seems to be quickly catching up to it—first from Discover dumping its partnership with HSUS to now losing support in our nation’s capital. […]

Read in browser »


----------

